# 40k Players vs Magic Players



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this goes in this forum or not. For the last few weeks, the place where our group of 40k players play on Saturday's has been having more and more run-ins with a growing group of Magic: The Gathering players. Saturday's is the time slotted for Warhammer 40k, and other minature wargaming, While Friday's is reserved for Magic. But more and more seem to show up and infringe on our table space, even 2 weeks ago, ruining one of our citadel realm of battle table's that all of us 40k players worked together on(to paint, flock, seal, ect...), and hearing comments from these Magic players such as, "There is more of us, then there are of you, so you guys have to leave" or "Take your little toys and leave" just immature stuff like that. The Manager of this place (No it is not a store) says he doesn't want any conflicts and sometimes he kicks the 40k players out or the magic players out, depending on his mood, I guess...I wanted to ask if anybody is experiencing the same problem? With Magic Players? I mean we never have a problem with Warmachine Players, with this kind of thing. Comments?

UPDATE:
Went down to the place where we game (No it is not a store, it is kind of like a community center on post...I'm leaving out names and places because of privacy issues) Had a talk with the Center manager who is on duty for Saturday's and the Local Organizer for Magic, and the manager told the both of us, that if the Magic Players try to interfere with the wargamers during the slotted time on Sat, or that the Magic Players act up, THEY WILL BE BANNED from the center for GOOD. He went on to state, that if on Saturday's if there is an open table, the magic players could come into the room and play, but as a need for a wargame comes up, the Magic players have to leave..This is for Saturday only. Wargamers cannot come on Friday's to play. For release parties (Whatever those are...) Magic will have priority on Sat. I was assured by the Magic Organizer that the release parties are few and far between..Overall pretty amicable and reasonable, and the discussion did not get heated at all, which surprised me a little bit. I hope this peace holds.....


----------



## TechBaNe (Mar 8, 2011)

Are they all young MTG players? If it is, then it may not be just the players, so much as the general age group's bloated sense of entitlement (yeah, I know I'm generalizing) because I experience similar at my non-GW games store and not just from Magic players, but also Yugioh players.

I'd say if this persists, get the wargamers together and talk to the Manager. Tell him that things are getting out of hand and that the schedule needs to be enforced.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Solution? Turn up on a friday night, and ask irritating questions "Who's got a blue eyes?", "How do you get a Royal Flush?" and "YAHTZEE!" spring to mind readily. Failing that, get you 40k group together and boycott the store until the agreed timetable is properly enforced.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Fantasy eh? Shove a twig up their arses and shout "YOU'VE GOT HARRY'S MAGIC UNDERWEAR" repeatedly until they either leave or get the picture...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Kick the shit out of them, Card gamers are beneath us and should be placed in dark basements with nothing but a cold floor, a bowl of water and a packet of cards.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow that is really crapy of them...

At my FLGS we have our own room, witch is big enough for about 9-10 tables of 40k. We also have a good relationship with the MTG players... mainly because most of us are, or used to be, MTG players at one time or another.

But your best bet is to talk to the manager about... and if worse comes to worse, just find another place to play.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Dicks... it makes me ashamed to play magic :/ I play more 40k, but seriously. In our place, there are tables down stairs for only 40k, tables upstairs for only magic, and more tables upstairs that magic players only get for sponsored tournaments. It works well  Where do you live? I could beat some sense into them probably.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sadly the Magic players that frequent my FLGS on Fridays (we play on Sundays) tend to leave the gaming area (a garage attached to the FLGS) a mess, sit on tables, breaking metal chairs (namely by standing on them), break terrain (we used to have tables with storage shelves underneath that the Magic players would put their feet on).

So yes, some groups of Magic players are total jackasses with no respect. On the other hand I've known plenty of Magic players who are nice folks who don't try to ruin other people's fun.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

TechBaNe said:


> Are they all young MTG players? If it is, then it may not be just the players, so much as the general age group's bloated sense of entitlement (yeah, I know I'm generalizing) because I experience similar at my non-GW games store and not just from Magic players, but also Yugioh players.
> 
> I'd say if this persists, get the wargamers together and talk to the Manager. Tell him that things are getting out of hand and that the schedule needs to be enforced.


 
No they are not "younger players" they are soldiers just like me and the rest of the wargamers..so average age group early to late 20's I guess....Yes I think I will gather the Wargamers together and have a talk with the manager. It's just stupid...I mean, if we have a table open in the area where we gather up, we let them come in and play..but then we hear from them stuff like "Hey, could you keep it down over there..." just really annoying....



mcmuffin said:


> Kick the shit out of them, Card gamers are beneath us and should be placed in dark basements with nothing but a cold floor, a bowl of water and a packet of cards.


:laugh::laugh::goodpost:

And you want to know something else? After we politely tell them that Saturday's are for wargaming only (which is mostly 40k, some Warmachine) We get the whole "But Magic is a wargame!!" Arguement..I mean I'm not trying to start a war with them or anything, but it is a CARD Game....I mean it is not a hard concept for these guys to understand.

To off subject a little bit, but I did some research into it...That game is expensive!!!!!! And people actually think GW is ripping off people, at least I get minatures for what I pay for and not a cardboard card..I mean the starter set is $144.00 (US)!!!!! I mean, are you kidding me?? For Cards? And Wizards of the Coast are not exactly an honest upstanding company either...So it makes me take a grain of salt, when I hear critisims of GW.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Blacksword72 said:


> No they are not "younger players" they are soldiers just like me and the rest of the wargamers..so average age group early to late 20's I guess....Yes I think I will gather the Wargamers together and have a talk with the manager. It's just stupid...I mean, if we have a table open in the area where we gather up, we let them come in and play..but then we hear from them stuff like "Hey, could you keep it down over there..." just really annoying....


If they are rude to you just tell them to fuck off, it generally works fine.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

_Solution? Turn up on a friday night, and ask irritating questions "Who's got a blue eyes?", "How do you get a Royal Flush?" and "YAHTZEE!" spring to mind readily. Failing that, get you 40k group together and boycott the store until the agreed timetable is properly enforced._

_Fantasy eh? Shove a twig up their arses and shout "YOU'VE GOT HARRY'S MAGIC UNDERWEAR" repeatedly until they either leave or get the picture..._:biggrin:

_Sadly the Magic players that frequent my FLGS on Fridays (we play on Sundays) tend to leave the gaming area (a garage attached to the FLGS) a mess, sit on tables, breaking metal chairs (namely by standing on them), break terrain (we used to have tables with storage shelves underneath that the Magic players would put their feet on).

So yes, some groups of Magic players are total jackasses with no respect. On the other hand I've known plenty of Magic players who are nice folks who don't try to ruin other people's fun._

Well, I guess it's 2 very different mindsets...40k and Magic...We collect, assemble and paint minatures and put are hearts and souls into a real hobby...Magic is Cards.....to each there own...but it doesn't mean they have to be pricks about it...I mean I'm sure some of that Magic Group are nice people, it's just when they all show up in a large group and take try to take over everything, and insult our hobby in the process...I get a little hot under the collar...and before all this, I didn't give Magic really any thought of weather I like it or not..but oh well


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

it's called "FRIDAY NIGHT MAGIC" for a reason


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

It is called Friday Night Magic for a reason, just like Warlord_Winters mentioned and Mcmuffin is right as well, tell them to fuck off. If they act hurt and run to tell the manager then tell him to fuck off too and remind him that:
1. FNM is for Magic
2. The income he stands to lose from you when you go elsewhere, there are more than one location you can play 40K at without the harassment.

I'm a former magic player and quit due to the little pricks and their holier than thou attitudes.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Blacksword72 said:


> To off subject a little bit, but I did some research into it...That game is expensive!!!!!! And people actually think GW is ripping off people, at least I get minatures for what I pay for and not a cardboard card..I mean the starter set is $144.00 (US)!!!!! I mean, are you kidding me?? For Cards? And Wizards of the Coast are not exactly an honest upstanding company either...So it makes me take a grain of salt, when I hear critisims of GW.


But thats been the price for a box of cards for a very long time. Magic players never really have to worry about an annual price increase.

I'm actually a pretty hardcore magic player, to the point that I got hired to run the events for my local store. Perhaps we are spoiled at our place, but we've managed to broker a peace between the war gamers and the card players by having enough space. We usually have about 20 tables set up for various war games (40k, fantasy, FOW, etc). And tables lined up to contain around 30-40 card players. It is understood on both ends that the players play at their own tables, no one moves tables around and everyone is happy. Of course there is gonna good natured ribbing, generally about magic players smell and 40k players weight. 

To solve your problem, don't go to the manager with complaints, I have a feeling you'll lose. Magic just makes more money then 40k, it's the nature of the beast. Instead go to the manager with a few suggestions, realistic ones. He might take them seriously, and you will look good among both groups for trying to broker an accord.

Remember, if all else fails, you obviously have experience building terrain, build your own table at home and fequent the local store less. The best way to affect business practices is to hit them in the wallets.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm glad the schedule is enforced at my FLGS. It is extemely rare for time conflicts to arise and the owner makes sure that those there to play one gaming system are leaving as the next group comes in. Though it is rare for 2 gaming systems to even be playing the same day and it's never come up with somebody showing up to play a different game. Maybe the owner is well known to enforce the schedule.

I will say that I used to play Magic and both groups are typically polite and nice around me. But there are players in both 40K and Magic that don't seem to realise it's a game. And for a Magic player to call our models "toys" is pretty laughable, considering some of them will pay $50+ for a single card. It's fricken cardboard!


----------



## Thecrash20 (May 13, 2012)

Where i play at the Magic players are very nice and usually don't talk shit to us, But the yugioh players are the real assholes. Then again the most of them are under the age of 18.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate Magic Players.....most are immature and annoying......giving them wedgies usually works. 

As to WotC.....yes the company is ass and is all about ripping people off.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

i used to go to a place where their biggest nights were always on fridays since they were closed on Sat. well the front of the store had tables for the card players, and the back of the store was for the wargaming, there was a legit velvet rope right in the middle, and it was cramped in there


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

just take them into the back room, drop their trousers and give them a good rogering.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya I would get the boys together and fill the place full of upper cuts. Thats just me tho


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

people still play yugioh? what?


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Part of your problem may be that there have been several Saturday night events for MtG (the managers/stores have no control over this, if they want the prize support they have to follow Wizards' rules). You could:
Ask them politely about it (which I assume you already did)
Stop frequenting the store/whatever it is
Segregate the area (one spot for miniatures, another for cards)
Pick a new night for Warhammer
I would NOT talk to the manager with an 'us or them' ultimatum, Magic is bigger than wargaming.
If all else fails, remind them that you can always glue a mini back together, but a ripped card is never the same *winkwink*


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

tell em to fuck off.

and if the manager kicks YOU out on your gaming night, ever, then i would be finding a new place to game and spend my money at.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Talk to the manager about it and get assigned 40k tables and MTG tables for certain nights so everyone has space. If that doesn't work, find a new and better club.

I can't imagine this sort of thing happening in Michigan. In a state where we have both Flint and Detroit you generally don't fuck with other people unless you are looking for a fight.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never had a problem at my FLGS or ever heard of one arising. Along with 40k and magic we also some how squeeze in Flames of war, Malifaux and assorted board games. The store does run FNM so that is set aside but other than that we usually go on a first in best dressed basis, how ever during busy periods when a game is competed it is expected that the players vacate the table for the next game.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, a lot of hate aimed at card players.

MTG has plenty of players who are great guys who like a laugh and are happy to accomodate anyone. There are also plenty of players who are complete fucking tools.

40k has plenty of players who are great guys who like a laugh and are happy to accomodate anyone. There are also plenty of players who are complete fucking tools.

It's not about the game they play, it's about the people they are.

Just go to the manager with a list of reasons why the MTG players are ruining your evenings - broken scenery, reduced space, antisocial behaviour and so on. If the manager is actually a sensible person he'll accept that one group infringing onto another groups booked slot is a really bad idea and will do something about it.

For the people advocating an antisocial response (telling them to fuck off, getting physical) - will you look at yourself? They spend their spare cash on squares of card with pretty pictures. You spend your spare cash on plastic toy soldiers. To anyone who doesn't care about either then you're both equally contemptible. Segregationist hatred has not solved a single problem in the history of the human race, and I doubt it's going to start now. Go to the impartial authority figure and ask that he enforces the established rules for the sake of good relations between all three parties.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Show em 52 card pick up. Or play round 'em up...

I'll bet they never seen those games before and are in no way sick of them...

Either that or buy some cards, join in, gain their trust, then get them to start fighting amongst themselves...then go play Warhammer in peace.

Or at a push, you could do what Sethis suggested above, as that seems to have encapsulated all the reasonable actions open to you


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Gret79 said:


> Show em 52 card pick up.


With MTG it's 60 card pick up. 75 if you include sideboards.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Sethis said:


> With MTG it's 60 card pick up. 75 if you include sideboards.


I thought a sideboard was a type of cupboard?


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Orginal Post Updated:
Went down to the place where we game (No it is not a store, it is kind of like a community center on post...I'm leaving out names and places because of privacy issues) Had a talk with the Center manager who is on duty for Saturday's and the Local Organizer for Magic, and the manager told the both of us, that if the Magic Players try to interfere with the wargamers during the slotted time on Sat, or that the Magic Players act up, THEY WILL BE BANNED from the center for GOOD. He went on to state, that if on Saturday's if there is an open table, the magic players could come into the room and play, but as a need for a wargame comes up, the Magic players have to leave..This is for Saturday only. Wargamers cannot come on Friday's to play. For release parties (Whatever those are...) Magic will have priority on Sat. I was assured by the Magic Organizer that the release parties are few and far between..Overall pretty amicable and reasonable, and the discussion did not get heated at all, which surprised me a little bit. I hope this peace holds.....


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Score one for adult and mature ways of handling disputes.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Score one for adult and mature ways of handling disputes.


I take it by this and your last response that you arnt very good at understanding sarcasm and/or Jokes. 

OP: Glad everything worked out...it sounds like the manager handled everything the right way.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Uh, I think Sethis was being honest. If the OP talked to the organizer and the organizer resolved it without arguments . . . That sounds like the adult and mature way to handle it to me.


----------



## Thecrash20 (May 13, 2012)

OP: Its nice to hear you got it sorted out, lucky the manager was not a complete asshole. It might of not ended so well.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Imwookie2 said:


> I take it by this and your last response that you arnt very good at understanding sarcasm and/or Jokes.


No, I just despair slightly when someone starts a thread asking for help with conflict resolution and the most constructive suggestion is "be a twat back to them" with a side order of "stamp your foot and tell the manager to fix it or quit".

That's all.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Well glad to see everything worked out.

I was going to suggest changing it form "War-games" To "Miniatures-games". Because there is no way in hell they could claim Magic was a Minature-game


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sethis said:


> No, I just despair slightly when someone starts a thread asking for help with conflict resolution and the most constructive suggestion is "be a twat back to them" with a side order of "stamp your foot and tell the manager to fix it or quit".
> 
> That's all.




fair enough


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

i want to learn how to through cards, so when some magic player tries to start something i can grab their Winged Dragon Knight of Stupid Justice and fling it at their face :O


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Warlord_Winters said:


> i want to learn how to through cards, so when some magic player tries to start something i can grab their Winged Dragon Knight of Stupid Justice and fling it at their face :O


Just punch, its easier.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Just punch, its easier.


 ah yes, but throwing things is cooler


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Warlord_Winters said:


> ah yes, but throwing things is cooler


Then throw a glass of water and watch the look of horror on their face as that cardboard soaks up some liquid, 'cause them cards is thirsty!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Learn to flick/throw cards - like a magician. Throw them all in a hat. Then set the hat on fire.

Then watch the disapointment spread as they find out you DON'T have a magic means of getting them back.

Be aware, this may lead to 'Stop...Hammertime' on your mini's with an actual hammer...


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

CraftworldSurathin said:


> Part of your problem may be that there have been several Saturday night events for MtG (the managers/stores have no control over this, if they want the prize support they have to follow Wizards' rules). You could:
> Ask them politely about it (which I assume you already did)
> Stop frequenting the store/whatever it is
> Segregate the area (one spot for miniatures, another for cards)
> ...


Wow, It sounds like wizards is trying to force takeover in FLGS's out there!! What pricks!! Just the nature of marketing/promotion of product by driving out everybody else I guess...But thankfully they will be few and far between...

I don't know if MtG is all that more profitable than 40k. Or least not as much locally where I am stationed right now, We had one shop that carried GW, and it went under and another shop, picked up the GW liscense, What is funny is that the store staff has never heard of GW or 40k, He has carried the line for about 2 or 3 months now. His store has pretty much carried MtG for a long time, deals in used video games, Carries comics, collectable ect...But every since they started carrying GW the owner has told me that his profit margin for the year has already increased 24% and rising.....I know this does not matter in the grand scheme of things..but something I thought I would chip in.

Alot of use Gamers would like to go down to that Store and have our games there, But they only have 2 tables and it would be pretty cramped...so that is why we stay at the "Center" on the Army Post.

(Just a quick note, US Army Regulations covering online Security policies forbids me from being too specfic about all this, because this Forum Thread is basically critizing something that is part of/ or is Sponsered by the US Army and there is also privacy issues. I am noting this in case anybody is confused about anything)

Hmmm I wonder how magic players would feel if I was to show up with cards copied off a Xerox machine? I better not, I don't want to start a war with anybody (I know, I know...Strange thing for somebody in the Army to say...GOT IT!!!)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Blacksword72 said:


> Hmmm I wonder how magic players would feel if I was to show up with cards copied off a Xerox machine? I better not, I don't want to start a war with anybody (I know, I know...Strange thing for somebody in the Army to say...GOT IT!!!)


That's fine, it's called proxying (40kers call it "Counts as") and it's perfectly allowed in casual play, provided the cards are in sleeves and you have a real card in there to give it the correct weight and bend of a normal card to prevent cheating.

Of course no-one will trade with you for photocopied cards, but they should give you a game. Mind you, they sound like immature dicks, so maybe not.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sethis said:


> That's fine, it's called proxying (40kers call it "Counts as") and it's perfectly allowed in casual play, provided the cards are in sleeves and you have a real card in there to give it the correct weight and bend of a normal card to prevent cheating.
> 
> Of course no-one will trade with you for photocopied cards, but they should give you a game. Mind you, they sound like immature dicks, so maybe not.


 
Well, I don't want to sound like a prick myself, but I wouldn't get into Magic:

1. Not intersted in the background, Not appealing enough for me

2. Don't want to break the bank with another hobby/system.


So I guess 40k is not the only ones who us Count as or proxy...Intersting...Personally I'm not a big fan of that..

I just wanted to try it as a joke.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Beat their asses and set their little Pokemon-whatever cards aflame. And do it...... FOR TEH EMRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Blacksword72 said:


> 1. Not intersted in the background, Not appealing enough for me


Couldn't care less either, but the artwork is extremely good.



Blacksword72 said:


> 2. Don't want to break the bank with another hobby/system.


Depends how you play. You can put together decks for less than $5 if you're so inclined. On the other hand you can spend upwards of a grand if you fancy buying some vintage power. "Staying current" is more of a constant trickle of purchases than in 40k, but the startup costs are a fraction of model wargames, so that tends to be a wash in the long run.

This is assuming you actually want to play "competitively". If you want to play a game with your mates with some beers it's actually incredibly cheap to do.

The main thing that I like is the absolute freedom to do whatever the hell you want. Human deck? Sure. Zombies and Dragons and Robots? Yeah, ok. No creatures at all? Easy. Just one colour of magic? Why not. Every single colour? Go for it.

Imagine being able to use any unit in 40k with any other unit, from any codex or IA book, with no FoC chart. Imagine how much fun you could have building lists and trying them out. Sure, some would be broken to hell because the game isn't designed that way, but lets pretend it works. That might give a hint as to the freedom of deck design you can get.

To everyone still saying "Oh, kiddie card player babies" then I'd suggest you shut the fuck up, go over to a reasonably mature looking card player and ask them to show you an intro game. Suspend your condescension and preconceptions and actually try to have fun. You might even manage it. You get pissed off when people label you as pathetic because you play with toy soldiers, so isn't it just a little hypocritical to do the same to other people?

/breathes out


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Blacksword72 said:


> Well, I don't want to sound like a prick myself, but I wouldn't get into Magic:
> 
> 1. Not intersted in the background, Not appealing enough for me
> 
> ...


back in the day i was ALL about MTG, i was actually a top tier player at the place i used to go to, i had a Blue and Black deck "Terrors of the Deep" my 2 key players where Traumatize and Mortivorte 

Traumatize = opponent puts top half of their deck into their graveyard
Mortivorte = attack and defence equal the number of creatures in all graveyards

so we're looking at an easy 15/15-25/25 

but i grew out of it after a few years


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Im glad the guy who runs the shop I play at is reasonable. Magic is played on Mondays and Wednesday and warhammer is Saturday and Sunday. If someone is takeing up a table on a day that is not scheduled for that game, the boss tells them they have to move their game somewhere else in the store for theis day is reserved for such and such game.


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

I've played both games for years (so I'm sitting on the fence here) and generally the MtG community are very friendly, and a fair few tend to partake in wargaming too. The guys you have stinking up your local haunt sound like the sort of cocky little shits who build pseudo Tier-1 and believe they are God's gift to all strategy-based games _evarz_ because they copied a Delver deck they found on the internet.

You did the right thing by informing the manager and ignoring their digs at you and your fellow players. At least now if they're the ones to exacerbate the situation then they'll get booted up the ass.

Concerning some of the posts I've seen in this thread: I wouldn't even _joke_ about burning a deck no matter how much of a dick the player is, because I know that'd probably be the financial equivalent of taking a hammer and blowtorch to a brand-new Titan model. I'm not defending what these Magic players did nor what they said, but dismissing an entire hobby as childish based on the actions of a minority of its players is fucking stupid.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I got demoed a game of MtG once. Didn't have the foggiest what was going on :lol:


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to play magic fairly often (I am quite familiar with release parties as well as Friday night magic). I would like to say that as I play 40k more often now than Magic, I have never experienced this while playing 40k. 

You were wondering if it the type of person who plays Magic is a rude type of person. The answer, not always. Honestly, in my experience I have found both 40k players and Magic players to be quite tactless and irritating - but I suppose its a stereotype that "nerds" lack social skills. 

I'm sorry about your experience with the card players, but at least the managers don't have their heads up their asses and can see where the problem is.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this makes me sad to play magic


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychocath said:


> The guys you have stinking up your local haunt sound like the sort of cocky little shits who build pseudo Tier-1 and believe they are God's gift to all strategy-based games _evarz_ because they copied a Delver deck they found on the internet.


This is the reason I stopped playing Magic about 5 years ago.....pretty much every game store in 100miles of me is full of 12-18 year old kids who do this.....it just took all the fun out of the game....it pretty much became: my mommy and daddy have a bigger budget then you and I always get what I want so I have this $400 deck that I got of the internet vs. your pethetic deck that you actually thought about......so that was the end of magic for me.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

UPDATE: Well, the Saturday gaming went and gone without incident (That is with Magic Players) and we have a member of our gaming group who is a former Magic Player, and he said that Magic is Waaaay more expensive in the long run than 40k, because of all the new releases they have through-out the course of a year, and he told me about how sometimes cards are forbidden and/or restricted...and it made me think that in my Imperial Guard and Orks Army... I still have minatures from waaaay back in it, like all the way back to 1993 and MOST of these are Out of production minatures/models. And it was and still is still allowed in games today. Even when Games Workshop was sponsering events. Games Days, GT's ect...It really amazed me, but then again how else could Wizards of the Coast stay in buisness? Anyways The point that I am trying to make is that a truce exsists between the 40k/Fantasy/Warmachine Players and the MtG players...Let's hope it sticks..


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, for your sake and your groups enjoyment of the hobby, I hope it sticks too.


----------

